# [SOLVED] Saphhire HD 4850 X2

## baschni

Hi all!

I just got a brand new Sapphire HD 4850 with two gpu's, it looks awesome  :Smile: .

Now I don't know which driver to use with X, fglrx? I tried some few tweaks, but I couldn't get it working. Could anybody tell me, which driver to try and how to install it/which settings writing to xorg.conf afterwards? 

On top of that the card has 4 dvi outs and I'd like to attach 4 displays to it, with Xinerama  :Very Happy: , how do I have to configure that?

So any help greatly appreciated.

Yours,

baschniLast edited by baschni on Sun Aug 23, 2009 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nixnut

I'd try ati-drivers. In xorg.conf that is indeed fglrx iirc

----------

## baschni

Well, of course I already tried that.

I tried the ati closed source driver from the ati homepage, too; but that's just an install run and afterwards I don't know which files have been installed, if a kernel module is installed, how I use the driver etc. Does anyone has experience with that? Please tell me...

Yours,

baschni

----------

## nixnut

emerge portage-utils and run qlist ati-drivers to see a list of installed files of that package. obviously this will only work if you install ati-drivers with emerge instead of manually installing them.

----------

## gzunk

I would recommend using emerge to install the drivers. That's what I've done and it works fine. The module is called fglrx. I don't do 3D acceleration but the 2D stuff is good for me.

----------

## baschni

I finally got to install the latest ati-drivers, and configured my config automatically by ati-config, which basically set the fglrx as a driver.

Now when I start X there's nothing but a black screen on my first monitor and a white screen on my second monitor and some color itches...

So it obviously doesn't work.

I even tried to modprobe fglrx (which was not loaded), but he told me that I wasn't allowed to load this module. Is this normal?

Why doesn't X function?

I'll post my X config as soon as possible.

Yours,

baschni

----------

## baschni

I tried using emerge, but building the driver (from versions 8.33 up to version 8.561) fail. Here's the buildlog:

http://rafb.net/p/VqYmxc17.html

Please help me, what shall I try next? Is there another driver which could work without 3d acceleration?

Yours,

baschni

----------

## baschni

the proprietary drivers solves all problems now, I can even use all the four dvi outputs with something Xineramalike!

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

